# I want to finish this. *Activated Carbon discussion*



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

I would like to make this thread dedicated to the Pure findings of research dedicated to finding the answer to these commonly/uncommonly asked questions:

Does activated carbon kill off your beneficial bacteria directly or indirectly if at all?

Does activated carbon remove Any amount of ammonia, nitrite, nitrate?

What does activated carbon remove period? Metals and all?

Here are some links that prove worthy of credibility imo on this subject, they are also good reads by default.
http://www.yamatogreen.com/ActivatedCarbon.htm
https://www.fishyou.com/freshwater/carbon.html

http://www.chemviron.eu/products/activated-carbon/
http://www.drtimsaquatics.com/resources/library-presentations/aquarium-hobby/activated-carbon
https://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/features/articles/be-clear-about-carbon


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Activated carbon isn't a standard product. It can be processed to remove various ranges of molecule sizes. Obviously, the product we buy at the LFS for use in aquarium filters is a cheap, minimally processed material. From everything I have read, that type of activated carbon will only remove big organic molecules, which is why it is useful for removing medications after you are through using them. I think I recall that it is possible to process it so it also removes a lot of smaller molecules, like inorganic compounds. But, we don't usually see that type of activated carbon.

I studied this for weeks, but that was more than 10 years ago, so I'm not up to date.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks hoppy for the reply, still looking for others opinions.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

Activated carbon comes in many flavors.

At work I use 400 cubic feet for chlorine/chloramine scavenging.
And another 125 cubic feet for metals and THM removal.

They are two different catalog numbers from the supplier.

Many flavors are available based on removal requirements.

From a LFS or a general purpose online supplier I have no idea.

Regeneration is performed by steam exposure for 8-12 hours @ 250 degrees F.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Activated carbon comes in many flavors.
> 
> At work I use 400 cubic feet for chlorine/chloramine scavenging.
> And another 125 cubic feet for metals and THM removal.
> ...


Wow that's pretty neat, didn't know the regeneration was by steam.

Still looking for other opinions/comments.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I bought a dual stage block carbon house filter for my aquarium water line. I won't need to use bottles of dechlorinators again. I bought a cheap one on eBay. I'll need to change out the carbon every 6 month. The first stage of the filter is a plastic filter that removes larger particles so it won't clog up the carbon in the second stage.


I think all processed carbon will need a rinse for a few minutes to clear any unwanted chemicals before use. This includes drinking water.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback guys,
Still looking for Some answers...!


----------

